# 3 pictures of social time with my new hedgie.



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

So I got Slash, my first hedgie, on Monday. Yesterday I took him out of his cage and he was pretty good about it (the hardest part was actually getting him out) but after 2 minutes I saw he was about to poop so I put him under his wheel and once he was done he went deep into the corner under the wheel and I couldn't get him out. So I Iet him be. Today though he woke up around 4 ate a bit, pooped and peed a flood... then he woke up at 8 or so and peed a little and did a small poop. Once he was done going potty I took him out. My boyfriend came over and we spent time with him for a while. He balled up a few times but the majority of the time he was active, open, and exploring. He would sniff us, crawl all over us... you name it. And he didn't poop or pee on us!

Here are a few pics that I took... I would have taken more but my battery died.[attachment=0:3qdg6pgp]ball2.jpg[/attachment:3qdg6pgp][attachment=1:3qdg6pgp]ball.jpg[/attachment:3qdg6pgp][attachment=2:3qdg6pgp]held.jpg[/attachment:3qdg6pgp]


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

your lucky hes so very cute


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhh what a cutie!


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Awe he's super cute!!! Glad playtime is going well. I can't wait to get our little girl. This month is going way too slowly!!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh his feet are ever so cute!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! He's very social having only been here a few days. I woke up this morning to no poop outside of his wheel and under his wheel. I was really happy! Although right now he woke up, ate, and did a nice poop/urine combo near his food bowl lol. Does anybody else's hedgie go potty when they eat? Is there any way to stop this? He only poops on his wheel, under his wheel, and while he is eating (not drinking, oddly enough).


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

They all are very cute! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, he is so cute!


----------



## hegehoglover (Nov 7, 2008)

How cute. How old is he or she?


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

hegehoglover said:


> How cute. How old is he or she?


He is about 9 weeks old.


----------

